# Printable TABsheets & fretboard maps



## Chris D (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi y'all...!

This is my first post here ( I just joined ) Just wanted to let you know that you can get printable TAB sheets & blank fretboard maps ( for 7strings ) off my site if you want.
I know this post aint exactly a lesson, but I found the maps useful for learning stuff... plotting out scales & arps etc...
Hope you like!



here>>> www.beelzebike.com ( the sig doesn't work as a link...  how can I fix that??? )


----------



## Chris (Jul 2, 2004)

Very cool bro, thanks! Mind if I host a copy of those here and give you credit? (I want to attach 'em to a thread).

I fixed your sig for ya as well.


----------



## Chris D (Jul 3, 2004)

Yeah, go ahead!

BTW if you have any ideas for animated gifs or flash things for the site just let me know.
( anything like the BZB logo on my site for example... )


----------



## Digital Black (Jul 3, 2004)

Good stuff..


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 23, 2004)

i threw together a version of the 7string tb w/ both treble and bass clef bars attached too, if you wanna add that, i nicked it from power tab and created off of that.


----------



## Chris (Jul 23, 2004)

Attach that shizzle.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 23, 2004)

http://goldypage.angen.net/7stringtab_wmusic.zip


----------

